# Threadfin Rainbow & Endler Compatibility



## DeAnne (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,
I've searched on line to no avail. I hope someone on here might know the answer. I am in the process of setting up my ummmm 26th fish tank. I have loads of Endler's Livebears & I love Threadfin Rainbows. I want to put between 6-8 Threadfins, about 8 Endlers & 6 Neon Tetras in a 38 gallon tank. Does anyone know the compatibility of Threadfins, Neons & Endlers? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would leave out the Neon Tetra. 

Threadfins and Endler's are compatible if the water is kept close to neutral. Threadfin's prefer slightly acidic, Endler's do best in slightly basic. But I found some authorities who OK their compatibility, so this may not be too critical.

They also both like warmth, high 70's to low 80's F, something the Neons do not, they are cooler water fish, not above 77F.

We have fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page, with many fish species included. The Threadfin Rainbowfish is included, you can click on the shaded name to see its profile. The Neon Tetra is also included.

Here is some info on the Endler, which is not yet in our profiles:
Endler's livebearers are nearly all hybrids! | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

The tank setup in our profile for the Threadfin will suit the Endler's too.

Byron.


----------



## DeAnne (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you very much Byron, for all of the info. I am checking thru the fish profiles now and considering the cardinal tetras instead of the neons. Thanks again!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

DeAnne said:


> Thank you very much Byron, for all of the info. I am checking thru the fish profiles now and considering the cardinal tetras instead of the neons. Thanks again!


Cardinals are better on the temperature issue, but as noted in the profile they are wild-caught and require very soft and acidic water. They simply will not last otherwise. I would suggest the Threadfins would be OK with that, but the Endlers probably not, as that is getting far from their preferred basic harder water.


----------



## DeAnne (Mar 13, 2011)

Byron said:


> Cardinals are better on the temperature issue, but as noted in the profile they are wild-caught and require very soft and acidic water. They simply will not last otherwise. I would suggest the Threadfins would be OK with that, but the Endlers probably not, as that is getting far from their preferred basic harder water.


 

Well, I am going to stick with the Endlers & Threadfin Rainbows then, for now. I have plenty of both and am in no hurry to purchase more fish. I just set up my new tank today so I'll have plenty of time to think about it and research other fish. I love the Threadfins & I have an endless supply of the Endlers.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

DeAnne said:


> Well, I am going to stick with the Endlers & Threadfin Rainbows then, for now. I have plenty of both and am in no hurry to purchase more fish. I just set up my new tank today so I'll have plenty of time to think about it and research other fish. I love the Threadfins & I have an endless supply of the Endlers.


Good idea. Keep digging, there are nice compatible fish out there.


----------

